
Master spec-repo rate limiting post‑mortem - anujbahuguna
http://blog.cocoapods.org/Master-Spec-Repo-Rate-Limiting-Post-Mortem/
======
dantiberian
The language in this post is very curious. It seems like they're going out of
their way to avoid acknowledging that this was all their fault.

> _issues that our users had._

> _GitHub infrastructure team were quick to explain that this was because of
> us hitting CPU rate limits on their end_

and finally at the end of the paragraph

> _which turned out to be caused, besides the high volume of clones, by the
> default options we chose to clone this repo._

If it was me writing this, I'd apologise to Github for the (unintentional) bad
design of CocoaPods, and the effect it had on their servers.

------
dopamean
When I first heard about this whole mess it seemed to me that the way they use
GitHub was somewhat abusive. I'm glad to see they'll forgo shallow clones for
full clones but I still find it weird (and abusive) that they use GitHub for
this purpose at all. Shouldn't they self host for this kind of thing?

~~~
shortstuffsushi
I also find this usage to probably be viewable as abuse, but clearly GitHub
has chosen to continue allowing it, even as it has caused them issues like
this. I think for them, it has provided some interesting insights about their
infrastructure and areas they can optimize (not necessarily because they are
lacking). Besides the work they put into this, I can think of at least one
other noticeable change they made, which was how the repo pages displayed
_huge_ file lists (CocoaPods used to have a _massive_ list of files at the
root).

So yes, it's probably not great, but it has given GitHub some fun inf.
challenges to build to. If it was something they felt like they couldn't
handle, I'm sure they'd politely ask them to hop off their platform ;)

------
sbierwagen
If this sounds familiar, it was the subject of a popular HN post from 2 months
ago: "CocoaPods downloads max out five GitHub server CPUs (github.com)"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11245652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11245652)

